# Deer by county limits....................



## bman007 (Apr 12, 2008)

I live in a 4 deer county limit....................I hunt in a 4 deer county limit , BUT i also hunt in another county that has 4 deer limit...............which 1 tag in each county HAS to be $15 tag i understand that. My question is can i kill 3 $24 tag deer in one 4 deer county AND 3 more $24 tag deer in tho other county? By rules i HAVE NOT EXCEEDED my counies i hunt in limits?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

don't think so....that is also for the state too....for the total of 4(only because of the county you hunt in) ....other wise we all could fill each county tag limit and go to the next....with virtually no limit....or at least no freezer space


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I would say yes you can from what I understand. Total limit for the state is 9 with 1 being a buck. Hope you are just curious and not killing that many but it's your legal right I guess.


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

the statewide limit is 9 deer. you can reach your limit in one county and hunt another as long as you don't go over 9. (page 6 of the regs. book).


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

That 9 deer limit kills me. I couldn't believe it when I read it. I can keep shooting and with a scroll check my fifth one in a different county. When the state started the new check system I had no doubt it would be abused. All the guys are talking percentages for this that and whatever. There has to be a stat that the Dow has for deer not checked. The check process is very loose. Convenient yes but also tempting to enter or not enter false info. Stats also show some guys do not follow rules. 9 deer limit was created this year to save face after lowering county limits. Which I think needs lowered again. Go back and shoot 2 deer for a couple of years. Big deal. Maybe you'll have more action on public. Which I do not hunt but gives other guys or kids an opportunity other than bushy tails. Ohio has deer turkey and Lake Erie. Every deer and turkey in ohio has a price on its head. If they would reduce bag limits and bring back urban I would be happy. If you need to kill 9 to feed your family your going to anyhow. I would. The Dow I believe did a good job up until the herd was so large that they had to allow six or whatever deer in some counties. And kill all the yotes when given a chance let em lay they stink. If u can find a fur buyer that buys them there's your bounty. 007 didn't mean to jump your thread.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Tritonman said:


> That 9 deer limit kills me. I couldn't believe it .


In 2012 a individual hunter could kill up to 18 deer.


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow that's crazy. Who needs 9 deer, let alone 18???


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

